# Nemesis Switch



## andro (27/5/14)

Is normal that the trow is so short?
And how do i adjust the firing button ?
Nemesis is a hcigar clone


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

andro said:


> Is normal that the trow is so short?
> And how do i adjust the firing button ?
> Nemesis is a hcigar clone



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nemesis-button-fix.2584/

Or you can just tighten the silver screw, located inside the black delrin insulator in the switch housing. It has a habit of unscrewing when you tighten things up sometimes.


----------



## andro (27/5/14)

Actually i would like it a bit longer....


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

andro said:


> Actually i would like it a bit longer....



Then simply tighten the silver contact screw.





That will make the throw longer. 

And one other thing.. if you don't use a kick, then be sure to remove the extra ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

